# Autumn Steam Sale



## Vintage Paw (Nov 21, 2012)

So what will you be tempted to get and never play this time around?

I'm getting The Walking Dead. Half price right now.


----------



## tommers (Nov 21, 2012)

Ooooh.  I do like a Steam Sale.  Did it start today?  Didn't see nuffink last night.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 21, 2012)

Yup, started about half an hour ago


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 21, 2012)

knights of the old republic II


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 21, 2012)

Simcity better not be discounted after I paid a tenner for it last night!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 21, 2012)

Poor steam servers groaning under the strain. I've got 60mb with my isp, and I usually get a good solid 6-7.4mb/s on steam downloads. I clocked an impressive 10mb/s for a few seconds (every second counts  lol) at the beginning of this download, then it slowed to an insulting 100-200kb/s. I went to go make a drink, came back, and it's reporting my 'peak download rate' for this session was 89.8mb/s.

HOW?

Poor steam. It's cracking up.


----------



## tommers (Nov 21, 2012)

Bloody thing has updated every time I've turned it on this week.


----------



## creak (Nov 21, 2012)

Age of Empires 3 Complete- worth £7.50? I loved the first two.


----------



## tommers (Nov 21, 2012)

What's walking dead like VP?


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 21, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Simcity better not be discounted after I paid a tenner for it last night!


 
It's half fucking price!


----------



## Sunray (Nov 21, 2012)

Limbo is currently 1.74, if you've not played it, buy this game, its great and for 1.74 its amazing.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah, Limbo is great - the first few levels are amazing, and while the endgame doesn't quite live up to them it would have trouble doing so. One of the few platformers that I have finished.


----------



## Epona (Nov 21, 2012)

Glad to hear that, I bought it for the OH when I saw it at that price!


----------



## toggle (Nov 21, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> knights of the old republic II


 
couldn't resist.


----------



## tommers (Nov 21, 2012)

English Country Tune is 99p.  Fuck it.  Why not?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 22, 2012)

tommers said:


> What's walking dead like VP?


 
Haven't played it yet, but I know a couple of people who have (up to episode 4) and absolutely love it. They say the decisions you make feel like they have real weight, that the characters are amazing, and ... well, yeah.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 22, 2012)

How the fuck is Borderlands 2 £7.50 off, like, 24hrs after it's been released?! ffs.

e2a: I have written a 4am letter of complaint asking for the sale price or DLC (tbf, I needed to work til 4am to make up for the work I didn't do today, whilst playing Borderlands 2) and am now going to bed!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 22, 2012)

Pfft, I promised to be in bed by a very early (for me) 2am and yet here I am. Mother is descending at lunch time .... and I have cleaning to do. I should try to sleep at some point.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 22, 2012)

OMFG. Walking, not waking!

Well I never.

Is it good then, VP?


----------



## tommers (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah come on, the offer is only on for another 26 hours or something, and I only buy stuff once you say it's OK.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 22, 2012)

Well, one person I know who has been playing The Walking Dead since it came out has just finished the final chapter. He's currently in tears. Big, unashamed, lip quivering tears. He's telling me it's the most 'emotionally engaging' game experience he's ever had, that he loved every single last minute of it, that it was beautiful, horrific, heartbreaking, and wonderful. So, yeah, I guess that's a ringing endorsement. Haven't even started it myself yet though


----------



## tommers (Nov 22, 2012)

Right.  I'm going to spend a tenner on it tonight then.    Everybody I've seen says it's good.  I was put off at first cos I thought it was £20 for each instalment, so it's been a series of pleasant surprises.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 22, 2012)

Yep, what you pay gets you the lot. They're on about doing a second series of it, same kind of deal. I'm looking forward to playing it, it sounds excellent.


----------



## tommers (Nov 22, 2012)

Anybody played Terraria?  Is it worth £2 of my hard earned money?


----------



## Sunray (Nov 22, 2012)

That's mine craft but in 2d with better monsters.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 22, 2012)

Just seen that Max Payne 3 is 7.49 which is a bargain.


----------



## tommers (Nov 22, 2012)

OMFG.  Walking Dead is amazing.  I've only played about 30 mins but proper panic.  I'm a bit scared of playing any more.


----------



## tommers (Nov 24, 2012)

Mark of the Ninja and Hotline Miami both 50% today.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 24, 2012)

tommers said:


> OMFG. Walking Dead is amazing. I've only played about 30 mins but proper panic. I'm a bit scared of playing any more.


I noticed that my 1 (one) Steam friend had started playing that earlier this avo 

I'm mildly tempted by it on iOS (not sure any of my bigger machines could handle its requirements).

e2a: I'm also going to pearoast it here, because I am *that* irritated: Borderlands 2 reduced to half price, one week after its Mac release. Fuck *you,* Steam. Properly, fuck you. That's the last time I'm buying anything full price from you, fuckers!


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 24, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> I noticed that my 1 (one) Steam friend had started playing that earlier this avo
> 
> I'm mildly tempted by it on iOS (not sure any of my bigger machines could handle its requirements).
> 
> e2a: I'm also going to pearoast it here, because I am *that* irritated: Borderlands 2 reduced to half price, one week after its Mac release. Fuck *you,* Steam. Properly, fuck you. That's the last time I'm buying anything full price from you, fuckers!


I have to say I didn't expect it to be on sale quite so much so soon after release.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 24, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I have to say I didn't expect it to be on sale quite so much so soon after release.


And, literally, 2/3 the price within 48hrs of Mac release! That's a proper fingering they've given us right there!

I guess they're working on the principle that B2 thrives on online gaming / multiplayer, so it'll do their business model more good to get in a tonne of people early on and / or hook them with DLC.

One thing I'll tell you for nowt: there's no fucking way I'm paying full price on the DLC. Wankers


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> I noticed that my 1 (one) Steam friend had started playing that earlier this avo
> 
> I'm mildly tempted by it on iOS (not sure any of my bigger machines could handle its requirements).


 
Is that me? 

I've just almost finished episode 3 and I'm a bit stunned.  What just happened was wow... shit... didn't think that happened in games or TV  or anything.  And the weird thing was that the outcome of all the episodes depends on choices you made in earlier episodes.. so who lives and who dies - but the story is so wound up with particular characters that I don't know how they do it and it makes me want to play through it all again, making different choices.

As a "thing" it shows all the best things that are great about games i.e that it's like the TV show but you get to influence what happens, and you get emotionally engaged with all the characters... but it also shows all the worst things about games i.e that you're locked in to a series of events and sometimes it doesn't give you the option to do things that would fucking sort shit out which you can see coming from miles away.

It puts you in positions where you have to make really difficult choices.  I find myself waiting for the end of chapter statistics so I can re-assure myself that I'm not some kind of amoral monster.

I dunno, have you ever seen "man bites dog"?  It reminds me of that, you become so used to stuff that you end up doing some horrible, horrible things.  I don't think I've played anything else like it.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 25, 2012)

Any idea if the iOS version is at all similar?


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Any idea if the iOS version is at all similar?



From this it looks like it. 

http://www.egmnow.com/digitalnoob/the-walking-dead-ep-1-review-ios/


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 25, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> I noticed that my 1 (one) Steam friend had started playing that earlier this avo
> 
> I'm mildly tempted by it on iOS (not sure any of my bigger machines could handle its requirements).
> 
> e2a: I'm also going to pearoast it here, because I am *that* irritated: Borderlands 2 reduced to half price, one week after its Mac release. Fuck *you,* Steam. Properly, fuck you. That's the last time I'm buying anything full price from you, fuckers!


 
Will you be my steam friend? Or do you not like steam friends?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 25, 2012)

@tommers I'm glad you're enjoying The Walking Dead. The strength of your reaction pretty much mirrors that from the other person I know who was in tears at the end. I really need to start playing it, but......Skyrim, and work, yeah, work


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2012)

Veeps - Skyrim will still be there when you've finished. 

Each episode takes maybe a couple of hours.

There are annoying things about it, it's not perfect but.... fuck.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 25, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> Will you be my steam friend? Or do you not like steam friends?


There's a thread somewhere for steam id's


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 25, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> Will you be my steam friend? Or do you not like steam friends?


 mrquoad. Would welcome your invite


----------



## clickity click (Nov 25, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> @tommers I'm glad you're enjoying The Walking Dead. The strength of your reaction pretty much mirrors that from the other person I know who was in tears at the end. I really need to start playing it, but......Skyrim, and work, yeah, work


 
i literally just finished the last episode about an hour ago. the whole series was great. it gives me hope about the future of point and click adventures. The writing was on par with the comic and show.


----------



## Epona (Nov 25, 2012)

OH is EXTREMELY happy with Limbo, it's kept him entertained all weekend, and he doesn't usually play games for that long. He's going at this one with some real dedication and loving every second. One of the best £1.74s I've ever spent 

Today he bought a pack of 8 indie games (including some platform games) for £1.49.  I bought LA Noire for £4.99 because I've never played it and figured it's hardly a tragedy at that price if I only get a couple of hours out of it.

Anyone know when the Steam Holiday Sale tends to start?  There was some stuff in this sale that I'd have bought if I'd seen it just a bit cheaper in a flash sale, so pinning my hopes on the Holiday sales to bring me some more cheap gaming goodness.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 26, 2012)

clickity click said:


> i literally just finished the last episode about an hour ago. the whole series was great. it gives me hope about the future of point and click adventures. The writing was on par with the comic and show.


It's a bit irritatingly slow to scroll / move on iOS. I started ep. 1 earlier this avo, and lost enthusiasm after that.

It may well pick up again, once I've completed everything on all courses on the latest NFS.


----------



## Moronik (Nov 26, 2012)

this thread has sold Walking Dead to me


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm finding walking dead - on iOS - moderately tedious. Respectable plot, but not much else. And walking around is *slow*

I need to find half hours where I REALLY want to engage in quite a lengthy series of conversations with people who see parsimony as a sin.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 27, 2012)

Tempted by the Witcher 2 @ £5, but pretty damned sure I could only run it on my iMac.

(Not sure I want to put it on my iMac).


----------



## Moronik (Nov 27, 2012)

OH GOD I MISSED IT!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## tommers (Nov 27, 2012)

legend of grimrock is 2.99, if that's your thing...


----------



## Epona (Nov 27, 2012)

tommers said:


> legend of grimrock is 2.99, if that's your thing...


 
Cheers for the heads up, it's very old skool hack n slash type thing with lots of puzzles and hidden stuff, quite enjoying it so far


----------



## Sunray (Nov 27, 2012)

Didn't have a great deal of luck or much I wanted.
I tried to buy the walking dead but couldn't as steam was too slow and it went up in price.
Bought Torchlight 2 on another new account as I couldn't login at work and the deal was going to run out and gifted to myself but that's not worked. Saying its been redeemed.
Oh forgot, bought Lone Survivor for 2 quid or something like that. Semi retro point and click that got some plaudits.


----------



## clickity click (Nov 27, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> It's a bit irritatingly slow to scroll / move on iOS. I started ep. 1 earlier this avo, and lost enthusiasm after that.
> 
> It may well pick up again, once I've completed everything on all courses on the latest NFS.


 
what device are you playing it on? its something that requires a bit of investment , you cant just jump in for half an hour at a time.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 28, 2012)

clickity click said:


> what device are you playing it on? its something that requires a bit of investment , you cant just jump in for half an hour at a time.


Ah.

I'm playing it on my iPhone, but tbf can't see myself ever really investing more than half an hour in a game in one sitting. Not unless it *really* gripped me.

And I hate to say it, but I think that my grippedness correlates highly with the number and frequency of explosions in a given game.

I think I might be saying that I struggle to engage with / believe in computer game 'characters,' but I do like blowing shit up. And driving fast.


----------



## tommers (Nov 28, 2012)

OK.  I finished it.  That was beautiful.  And I'm worried about what happened to the characters afterwards.

I might replay it again to make some different choices...


----------



## clickity click (Nov 29, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Ah.
> 
> I'm playing it on my iPhone, but tbf can't see myself ever really investing more than half an hour in a game in one sitting. Not unless it *really* gripped me.
> 
> ...


 
Its a cinematic experience, I'd imagine it loses quite a lot of its impact on a small screen. In full HD the comic book style looks really great and helps you suspend disbelief. I think I'm particularly fond of it due to it essentially being the first 21st century point and click adventure, a genre I have missed from the mid 90s.

However if twichy thumbs is more your thing I can see how it would drag.


----------



## tommers (Nov 29, 2012)

I think I missed a lot because i had to do most of it without any sound.

For some reason my wife objected to the endless screaming and groaning of zombies, and the frequent "FUCK"s and sounds of walkers being hit with axes. Can't think why.

Some of it was just fucking disgusting too.  To be fair.


----------



## golightly (Nov 29, 2012)

tommers said:


> I think I missed a lot because i had to do most of it without any sound.
> 
> For some reason my wife objected to the endless screaming and groaning of zombies, and the frequent "FUCK"s and sounds of walkers being hit with axes. Can't think why.
> 
> Some of it was just fucking disgusting too. To be fair.


 
Headphones?


----------



## tommers (Nov 29, 2012)

golightly said:


> Headphones?


 
Yeah, just a bit antisocial innit?  I mean more antisocial than playing a really engrossing horror game whilst somebody else is trying to have a conversation with you, obviously.


----------



## tommers (Nov 29, 2012)

Epona said:


> Cheers for the heads up, it's very old skool hack n slash type thing with lots of puzzles and hidden stuff, quite enjoying it so far


 
I've just started it.  Looks good!  I like the way that a snail almost killed me in the first battle.


----------



## golightly (Nov 29, 2012)

tommers said:


> Yeah, just a bit antisocial innit? I mean more antisocial than playing a really engrossing horror game whilst somebody else is trying to have a conversation with you, obviously.


 
I think the sounds from most games getting annoying after a while if you're not playing. Especially, if the player is stuck at a point and keeps repeating the same section.


----------



## clickity click (Nov 29, 2012)

golightly said:


> I think the sounds from most games getting annoying after a while if you're not playing. Especially, if the player is stuck at a point and keeps repeating the same section.


 
Starcraft 2 audio cues of insufficient vespene gas is enough to send my wife into a murderous rage.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 30, 2012)

Update: http://deals.discountvouchers.co.uk...m_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=gc_2012-11-29


----------



## Yata (Dec 7, 2012)

20.99 for walking dead, guess I missed the sale lol. is it actually worth that much? seems a lot for a game like that


----------



## golightly (Dec 7, 2012)

I would wait until the price comes down.


----------



## tommers (Dec 7, 2012)

golightly said:


> I would wait until the price comes down.



Yeah, me too.  Xmas sale will be soon.

It is very good. Whole thing is maybe 15 hours? Could be less, I had to leave it on whilst doing other stuff quite a lot.


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 9, 2012)

Yata said:


> 20.99 for walking dead, guess I missed the sale lol. is it actually worth that much? seems a lot for a game like that


I've deleted it from my iPhone about 4 chapters into the first episode, on the basis that I have better uses for 400mb.

It sounds very much like a game that, erm, polarises people? Not quite, maybe. Which most people love, and which I think is a bit shit  May be related to the fact that I was playing it on iOS / a portable device. I found it execrably slow, though, with very little happening. Apart from walking (slowly) around pre-built environments pointing and clicking on objects identified as 'point and click here' and getting into conversations with cardboard characters. I do seem to be in a minority of 1 with that opinion, though.


----------



## Epona (Dec 15, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> I've deleted it from my iPhone about 4 chapters into the first episode, on the basis that I have better uses for 400mb.
> 
> It sounds very much like a game that, erm, polarises people? Not quite, maybe. Which most people love, and which I think is a bit shit  May be related to the fact that I was playing it on iOS / a portable device. I found it execrably slow, though, with very little happening. Apart from walking (slowly) around pre-built environments pointing and clicking on objects identified as 'point and click here' and getting into conversations with cardboard characters. I do seem to be in a minority of 1 with that opinion, though.


 
Dude, I download an hour long tv show and it's 400mb, that's absolutely shit-all for a game, I think one of the most recent games I downloaded was 12Gb.

I think I'd have bought Walking Dead in the last sale if anyone had sat me down and said to me 'this is a point and click game', I was under the impression that it was some sort of zombie fps.  I miss good point & clicks, so should I get this if it comes up in the Steam Holiday Sale?


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 15, 2012)

Epona said:


> Dude, I download an hour long tv show and it's 400mb, that's absolutely shit-all for a game, I think one of the most recent games I downloaded was 12Gb.


*Exactly.*

Yet I found it tedious enough to delete without even a full playthrough, for the sake of 400mb extra space  

(On a 32gb iPhone, tbf, so the margins are tighter.)

I'll add this, though - I'm really enjoying the Walking Dead rts game that's recently been released.


----------

